# Adress-Datenbank

## schachti

Vollkommen Off-Topic, aber da hier ja viele Experten aus dem IT-Umfeld unterwegs sind, weiß vielleicht jemand Rat...

Wir sind in eine neue Straße gezogen, die es noch nicht lange gibt (selbst Google Maps kennt sie noch nicht). Nun haben wir das Problem, dass viele Versicherungen, Banken, Online-Shops etc. mit Adressdatenbanken arbeiten, anhand derer sie die Gültigkeit von Adressen prüfen. Mir ist es nun schon sehr oft passiert, dass ich die Meldung "ungültige Straße" bekomme und dann eine Auswahlliste mit allen Straßennamen, die die Datenbank in meiner Stadt kennt; leider ist meine Straße da nicht enthalten. Das ist nervig, wenn man online seine Adresse ändern möchte und es nicht kann, und wirklich problematisch, wenn man mancherorts wegen angeblich ungültiger Adresse gar nicht als Neukunde akzeptiert wird.

Meine Frage nun: welche Anbieter liefern Banken, Versicherungen etc. diese Datenbanken, und wie bekomme ich meine Straße da hinein?

----------

## franzf

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass es hier ein Monopol gibt...

Du könntest dem Shopbetreiber direkt eine Mail schicken, dass deine Straße nicht in ihrer Datenbank ist, die können sich dann mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen.

Du kannst aber auch mal auf die Gemeinde geben, und die dort über den Mißstand informieren - evtl. haben die nur versäumt, die Änderung in der Infrastruktur weiter zu geben...

Seit wann existiert denn die Straße schon?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Frage nun: welche Anbieter liefern Banken, Versicherungen etc. diese Datenbanken, und wie bekomme ich meine Straße da hinein?

 

Ich denke auch, dass hier die Stadt/Gemeinde der richtige Ansprechpartner ist. Die werden ja wissen, wer da die Strassennamen abgreift. Ob die das auch pushen können weiss ich nicht.

----------

## schachti

Die Straße gibt's seit inzwischen mindestens einem halben Jahr...

Die Idee mit der Gemeinde hatte ich auch - allerdings scheinen mir die Sachbearbeiter dort nicht sehr gut informiert zu sein, was solche Dinge angeht (als ich beim Anmelden des Erstwohnsitzes um ein Formular zum Widerspruch der Weitergabe meiner Meldedaten an Kirchen etc. bat, wurde ich erstmal mit großen Augen angeschaut, bis eine Kollegin der Dame dann wußte, was das für ein Formular ist).

Ich habe auch bei mehreren meiner Versicherungen nachgefragt, von welchem Anbieter sie denn die unvollständige Datenbank beziehen - die Antworten hat vermutlich der Azubi aus Textbausteinen zusammengeklickt, jedenfalls haben sie mich nicht weitergebracht.

----------

## andi_s

naja, zumindest in OSM koenntest du die strasse erstmal selbst eintragen (falls nicht schon vorhanden)  :Wink: 

hilft dir bei den meisten shops zwar vermutlich nicht viel, aber evtl. koenntest du das dann zumindest als nachweis angeben, wenn du dich per mail an den support wendest...

----------

## schachti

Die Straße gibt's sogar auf einer "offiziellen" Karte, die von der Stadt verlinkt ist - das ist ja das Seltsame... Bei OSM ist sie übrigens auch drin.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch bei mehreren meiner Versicherungen nachgefragt, von welchem Anbieter sie denn die unvollständige Datenbank beziehen - die Antworten hat vermutlich der Azubi aus Textbausteinen zusammengeklickt, jedenfalls haben sie mich nicht weitergebracht.

 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Quellen und Wege derart dubios sind, dass da lieber keiner was wahres drüber berichtet ...

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch bei mehreren meiner Versicherungen nachgefragt, von welchem Anbieter sie denn die unvollständige Datenbank beziehen - die Antworten hat vermutlich der Azubi aus Textbausteinen zusammengeklickt, jedenfalls haben sie mich nicht weitergebracht.

 

Ich weiß nicht ob du das schon gemacht hast: Aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die ersten ein bis zwei Antworten immer für die Katz. Erst nach mehrmaligem Nachhaken lesen die Leute offensichtlich mal die Mail, die man ihnen geschickt hat und schreiben brauchbare Antworten.

----------

## manuels

Könnt mir auch gut vorstellen, dass die Post derartige Datenbanken anbietet.

----------

## schachti

ok, vielleicht sollte ich mal intensiver nachbohren...

An der Post kann's eigentlich nicht liegen, Briefpost und Pakete kommen seit Monaten problemlos an.

----------

